# Parthenogenetic Scorpions



## Travis K (Jun 20, 2012)

Is there a running list of Parthenogenetic scorpion species?

Thanks,


----------



## snippy (Jun 20, 2012)

This should (!) be complete. I would have to get into newer literature to be sure.

Tityus columbianus 
Tityus metuendus 
Tityus serrulatus 
Tityus stigmurus 
Tityus trivittatus 
Tityus urugayensis 
Ananteris coineaui 
Hottentotta hottentotta 
Liocheles australasiae

Regards
Finn


----------



## Michiel (Jun 20, 2012)

And from that list, Ananteris coineaui and T.metuendus are doubtfull...missing in the list are: Tityus confluens and T.neblina.....

regards,

Michiel


----------



## Travis K (Jun 22, 2012)

Michiel said:


> And from that list, Ananteris coineaui and T.metuendus are doubtfull...missing in the list are: Tityus confluens and T.neblina.....


Snippy/Michiel,

Thanks for the replies.  I really appreciate that



So this...

Tityus columbianus
Tityus confluens
Tityus metuendus *(maybe not?)*
Tityus neblina
Tityus serrulatus
Tityus stigmurus
Tityus trivittatus
Tityus urugayensis
Ananteris coineaui *(maybe not?)*
Hottentotta hottentotta
Liocheles australasiae

Are there any others or is this a pretty complete list?
Also does any one have more info on Tityus metuendus & coineaui being or not being parthenogenetic species?


----------



## Michiel (Jun 22, 2012)

Google is your friend...search the oscar francke 2007 paper...don't have time to explain this in detail....sorry 

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


----------



## ecooper (Jun 22, 2012)

http://www.ibiologia.unam.mx/html/pub/Francke_RIA16_93_104.pdf

Thanks Michiel, interesting article...


----------



## 2nscorpx (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks too for the list and the link...


----------



## Banshee05 (Jun 23, 2012)

Lourencos article is hmm "better" 
WL (2000): xyz


----------



## Michiel (Jun 23, 2012)

That is also a good article, indeed. Even better is to read more publications and then form an opinion....but parthenogenesis is a reoccuring subject and I did not want to have explain things again..

Too bad that, inspite of the relative high number of mods in the scorpion section, none of them pin explanatory threads with good info. 

Ok, ok, once more I will provide some links, but this was the last time now you hear? (not directed at OP, btw)....

1999. The Journal of Arachnology 27:149–153
A NEW ALL-FEMALE SCORPION AND THE FIRST
PROBABLE CASE OF ARRHENOTOKY IN SCORPIONS
Wilson R. Lourenc¸o: Laboratoire de Zoologie (Arthropodes), Museum National
d’Histoire Naturelle, 61 rue de Buffon 75005 Paris, France
Orlando Cuellar: P.O. Box 17074, Salt Lake City, Utah 84117-0074 USA

Acta Biol. Par., Curitiba, 36 (3-4): 213-217. 2007. 213
Confirmation of reproduction
by parthenogenesis in Hottentotta hottentotta (Fabricius)
(Scorpiones, Buthidae)
Confirmação de reprodução
por partenogênese em Hottentotta hottentotta (Fabricius)
(Scorpiones, Buthidae)
W. R. LOURENÇO *
E. YTHIER **

852
2004. The Journal of Arachnology 32:852–856
SHORT COMMUNICATION
PARTHENOGENESIS THROUGH FIVE GENERATIONS
IN THE SCORPION LIOCHELES AUSTRALASIAE
(FABRICIUS 1775) (SCORPIONES, ISCHNURIDAE)
Kazunori Yamazaki1: Institute of Life and Environmental Sciences, University of
Tsukuba, Tsukuba, Ibaraki 305-8572, Japan
Toshiki Makioka2: Institute of Biological Sciences, University of Tsukuba, Tsukuba,
Ibaraki 305-8572, Japan

Received: August 27, 2007
Accepted: August 27, 2007
Abstract published online: September 12, 2007
Full paper published online: March 8, 2008
J. Venom. Anim. Toxins incl. Trop. Dis.
V.14, n.1, p.19-44, 2008.
Review article.
ISSN 1678-9199.
PARTHENOGENESIS IN SCORPIONS: SOME HISTORY – NEW DATA
LOURENÇO W. R. (1)
(1) National Museum of Natural History, Department of Systematics and Evolution, Arthropods, Arachnology Section, Paris, France.

A critical review of reports of parthenogenesis
in Scorpions (Arachnida)
Oscar F. Francke
Abstract:
Parthenogenesis has been reported in thirteen species of scorpion, and is
suspected or implied in another one. The criteria for considering a species to
be parthenogenetic are reviewed. Birth by an unmated, virgin female is irrefutable
evidence for this phenomenon, whereas iteroparity and female-biased sex
ratios are not necessarily so and should be thoroughly investigated. Thelytokous
parthenogenesis is accepted for the following seven taxa: Centruroides,
gracilis Tityus columbianus, Tityus metuendus, Tityus serrulatus, Tityus trivittatus,
Tityus uruguayensis and Liocheles australasiae. Thelytokous and/or facultative
parthenogenesis are rejected for Ananteris coineaui, Cazierius asper,
Hottentotta hottentotta, Tityopsis inexpectatus, Tityus stigmurus and Vaejovis
spinigerus; and arrhenotokous parthenogenesis is rejected for Tityus metuendus.
Further studies are needed in Pseudolychas ochraceus.
Key words: Virgin birth, thelytoky, arrhenotoky, captive breeding, biased sex-ratios.

Confirmation of parthenogenesis in the
medically significant, synanthropic scorpion
Tityus stigmurus (Thorell, 1876)
(Scorpiones: Buthidae)
Lucian K. Ross
Abstract:
Parthenogenesis (asexuality) or reproduction of viable offspring without fertilization
by a male gamete is confirmed for the medically significant, synanthropic
scorpion Tityus (Tityus) sr'rgmurus (Thorell, 1876) (Buthidae), based on the litters
of four virgin females (62.3-64.6 mm) reared in isolation in the laboratory since
birth. Mature females were capable of producing initial litters of .10-21 thelytokous
offspring each; 93-í 17 days poslmaturation. While Tityus stigmurushas
been historically considered a parthenogenetic species in the pertinent literature,
the present contribution is the first to demonstrate and confirm thelytokous
parthenogenesis in this species.
Keywords: Buthidae, Tityus stigmurus, parthenogenesis, reproduction, thelytoky.

866
2004. The Journal of Arachnology 32:866–869
SHORT COMMUNICATION
CONFIRMATION OF PARTHENOGENESIS IN
TITYUS TRIVITTATUS KRAEPELIN 1898
(SCORPIONES, BUTHIDAE)
Carlos A. Toscano-Gadea: Seccio´n Entomologı´a, Facultad de Ciencias, Igua´ 4225
and Laboratorio de Etologı´a, Ecologı´a y Evolucio´n, Instituto de Investigaciones
Biolo´gicas Clemente Estable, Avenida Italia 3318. Montevideo, Uruguay. E-mail:
cat@fcien.edu.uy

Is Tityus uruguayensis truly parthenogenetic Toscano Gadea In memoriam of Gary Polis Scorpions 2001

European Arachnology 2000 (S. Toft & N. Scharff eds.), pp. 71-85.
© Aarhus University Press, Aarhus, 2002. ISBN 87 7934 001 6
(Proceedings of the 19th European Colloquium of Arachnology, Århus 17-22 July 2000)
Reproduction in scorpions, with special reference to
parthenogenesis
WILSON R. LOURENÇO
Laboratoire de Zoologie (Arthropodes), Muséum National d'Histoire Naturelle, 61 rue de Buffon, F-75005
Paris, France (arachne@mnhn.fr)



For all you (makes Corky Thatcher face and with surf dude voice) : Duuuuuuh, I searched ALL over the internet, but couldn't find anything  













Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


----------



## Banshee05 (Jun 23, 2012)

I am going to post these a little bit more handly from my libary...


FRANCKE, O. F. 2008. A critical review of reports of parthenogenesis in Scorpions (Arachnida). Revista Ibérica de Aracnologia, 16: 93-104.

LOURENÇO, W. R. 1991. Parthenogenesis in the scorpion _Tityus columbianus _(Thorell) (Scorpiones: Buthidae). Bulletin of the British Arachnological Society, 8(9): 274-276.

LOURENÇO, W. R. 2002. Reproduction in scorpions, with special reference to parthenogenesis. European Arachnology 2000 (S. Toft & N. Scharff eds.): 71-85.

LOURENÇO, W. R. 2008. Parthenogenesis in scorpions: Some history - new date. Journal of Venomous Animals and Toxins inculding Tropical Diseases, 14(1): 19-44.

LOURENÇO, W. R., J. L. CLOUDSLEY-THOMPSON & O. CUELLAR. 2000. A review of parthenogenesis in scorpions with a description postembryonic development in _Tityus metuendus_ (Scorpiones, Buthidae) from Western Amazonia. Zoologischer Anzeiger, 239: 267-276.

LOURENÇO, W. R. & O. CUELLAR. 1994. Notes on the geography of parthenogenetic scorpions. Biogeographica, 70(1): 19-23.

LOURENÇO, W. R., O. CUÉLLAR & F. R. D. L. C. MÉNDEZ. 1996. Variation of reproductive effort between parthenogenetic and sexual populations of the scorpion _Tityus columbianus_. Journal of Biogeography, 23(5): 681-686.

LOURENÇO, W. R., E. YTHIER & J. L. CLOUDSLEY-THOMPSON. 2007. Parthenogenesis in _Hottentotta caboverdensis_ Lourenço & Ythier, 2006 (Scorpiones, Buthidae) from the Cape Verde Islands. Boletín de la Sociedad Entomológica Aragonesa, 41: 193-196.

MATTHIESEN, F. A. 1962. Parthenogenesis in scorpions. Evolution, 16(2): 255-256.

ROSS, L. K. 2010. Confirmation of parthenogenesis in the medically significant, synanthropic scorpion _Tityus stigmurus_ (Thorell, 1876) (Scorpiones: Buthidae). Revista Ibérica de Aracnologia, 18: 115-121.

TOSCANO-GADEA, C. A. 2001. Is _Tityus uruguayensis_ Borelli, 1901 really parthenogenetic? In: V. Fet & P. A. Selden (eds.), Scorpions 2001. In Memoriam Gary A.Polis. Burnham Beeches, Bucks., British Arachnological Society, 359-364.

TOSCANO-GADEA, C. A. 2004. Confirmation of parthenogenesis in _Tityus trivittatus_ Kraeplein 1898 (Scorpiones, Buthidae). Journal of Arachnology, 32: 866-869.

YAMAZAKI, K. & T. MAKIOKA. 2004. Parthenogenesis through five generations in the scorpion_ Liocheles australasiae_ (Fabricuis 1775) (Scorpiones, Ischnuridae). Journal of Arachnology, 32: 852-856.

LOURENÇO, W. R. & O. CUELLAR. 1999. A new all-female scorpion and the first probable case of arrhenotoky in scorpions. Journal of Arachnology, 27: 149-159.

LOURENÇO, W. R. & E. YTHIER. 2007. Confirmation of reproduction by parthenogenesis in Hottentotta hottentotta (Fabricius) (Scorpiones, Buthidae). Acta Biol. Par., Curitiba, 36(3-4): 213-217.


----------



## Michiel (Jun 23, 2012)

That was mentioned in my list and banshees list

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


----------



## 2nscorpx (Jun 23, 2012)

Damn...well, thanks.


----------



## Travis K (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow, thanks guys.  Looks like I have a little reading to do.  Pretty nice to not have to sift through tons of carp to find it too.  Really appreciate the information and direction.

Cheers,


----------



## DrJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey, Travis!  Any particular reason you are looking into the parthenogenic species?  I just found it odd, as I've been looking into parthenogenic scorps for the last week or two, now.  I just think it would be interesting to own one due to the possibilities of seeing parthenogenesis in action.  Glad you brought it up, there are a few on the list I had not looked into before.


----------

